# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Indennità malattia: chi paga e giorni previsti dal medico

## adelaide

ciao a tutti. per la prima volta ho un contratto da dipendente e mi ritrovo con qualche dubbio. 
1) il mio contratto aderisce al CCNL Industria Metalmeccanica (lavoro impiegatizio). Nel CCNL non ho trovato indicazioni su chi paghi la malattia. E nel sito dell'inps non mi sono chiarita la questione..potete aiutarmi? In particolare non mi è chiaro se ci sia la distinzione tra i primi 3 gg e successivi e chi paga in entrambi i casi
2) il medico mi ha dato una settimana per via della febbre...Mi chiedo: se volessi tornare prima sarebbe possibile? Si tratta ovviamente di una curiosità teorica poichè attualmente sono ancora influenzata :Mad:  
Grazie

----------


## cdl2013

> ciao a tutti. per la prima volta ho un contratto da dipendente e mi ritrovo con qualche dubbio. 
> 1) il mio contratto aderisce al CCNL Industria Metalmeccanica (lavoro impiegatizio). Nel CCNL non ho trovato indicazioni su chi paghi la malattia. E nel sito dell'inps non mi sono chiarita la questione..potete aiutarmi? In particolare non mi è chiaro se ci sia la distinzione tra i primi 3 gg e successivi e chi paga in entrambi i casi
> 2) il medico mi ha dato una settimana per via della febbre...Mi chiedo: se volessi tornare prima sarebbe possibile? Si tratta ovviamente di una curiosità teorica poichè attualmente sono ancora influenzata 
> Grazie

  Ciao, 
bisogna premettere che i primi tre giorni (la cd. CARENZA) devono essere distinti dai successivi poichè a carico esclusivamente del datore di lavoro ( nella % e nelle modalità previste da ogni singolo CCNL) . L'INPS interviene dal 4° giorno in poi.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo caso specifico Il CCNL METALMECCANICA - Industria prevede : " Per un'anzianità fino a 3 anni per tutti i livelli : integrazione del 100% della retribuzione Dal 1° giorno al 60° giorno; integrazione del 50% della retribuzione Dal 61° giorno al 180° giorno" ; 
Vuol dire che avrai la retribuzione al 100% per tutta la tua malattia e precisamente sarà composta:
1,2,3 giorno = 100% datore di lavoro
dal 4° giorno  = 50% INPS + 50% datore di lavoro

----------


## Barbara949

> Ciao, 
> bisogna premettere che i primi tre giorni (la cd. CARENZA) devono essere distinti dai successivi poichè a carico esclusivamente del datore di lavoro ( nella % e nelle modalità previste da ogni singolo CCNL) . L'INPS interviene dal 4° giorno in poi.
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo caso specifico Il CCNL METALMECCANICA - Industria prevede : " Per un'anzianità fino a 3 anni per tutti i livelli : integrazione del 100% della retribuzione Dal 1° giorno al 60° giorno; integrazione del 50% della retribuzione Dal 61° giorno al 180° giorno" ; 
> Vuol dire che avrai la retribuzione al 100% per tutta la tua malattia e precisamente sarà composta:
> 1,2,3 giorno = 100% datore di lavoro
> dal 4° giorno  = 50% INPS + 50% datore di lavoro

  A dire il vero la malattia degli impiegati del settore metalmeccanico è a totale carico del datore di lavoro.

----------


## adelaide

> A dire il vero la malattia degli impiegati del settore metalmeccanico è a totale carico del datore di lavoro.

  Leggendo il sito dell'inps anche io avevo inteso che tutti i giorni fossero a carico del datore di lavoro. La seguente citazione è reperibile nel CCNL o in altra fonte?  

> "Per un'anzianità fino a 3 anni per tutti i livelli : integrazione del 100% della retribuzione Dal 1° giorno al 60° giorno; integrazione del 50% della retribuzione Dal 61° giorno al 180° giorno"

  E per il mio secondo quesito: nel caso in cui si voglia rientrare prima rispetto a quanto inviato all'inps tramite il medico è necessaria della documentazione? 
Grazie ancora ad entrambi

----------


## cdl2013

> A dire il vero la malattia degli impiegati del settore metalmeccanico è a totale carico del datore di lavoro.

  Verissimo !!!! 
io ho erroneamente esposto il trattamento riservato agli operai. Ciao

----------

